# Any one working solidcam?



## sigourosandreas (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, I am a new member here and I pleased to meet you guys.
I have built a cnc router table and I am using mach3, solidworks and I am trying to use solid cam. I cannot get it to work properly. It has lots of milling machines to choose to work with but I do not see a router table in it. So, my machine tends to work like a milling machine and it is going the wrong way.
Does anybody knows what I should do?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome, Andreas.


----------



## redpiperbob (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Andreas
In Mach 3
goto 
config, ports and pins, motor outputs.
if the X axis is going the wrong way click on the invert dir low active button
do the same for any axis that is going the wrong way.
Bob


----------



## sigourosandreas (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for the reply.
When I am using the Mach3 all the axis are working properly. I have the problem when I use the G code from solidcam. I think it is because the program is set in a milling machine like a Haas, with the spindle not moving and everything else moving. Any thoughts how to set the program to a router table?


----------



## redpiperbob (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry Andreas
I do not use solidcam but I did find this on there site.

Changing Values in the Machine ID:
1. Locate your post folder.
2. Double click on the Machine ID file for the post you wish to change values on.
3. Select the Machine Definition TAB
4. Under the Devices Option select Spindle and click on the + next to the Axes Item
5. Click on all the + symbols to open the tree and display the axis chain.
Changing the Max Spindle Speed:
I hope this helps
Bob


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Contact Solid Cam and see if they have a post processor for a gantry machine in Mach3.

Bill


----------



## Ducati (May 21, 2014)

I use InventorCam that is made by the solid works folks.
My router has not arrived yet.... but I can help you on your setup for SolidCam
The setup is the same as for InventorCam. List the specifics of your router...
i.e., travel, speed, spindle data, tool changer, etc.
Thanks


----------

